
Sen. Ted Cruz wants minimum H-1B wage of $110,000 - gdilla
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3014365/it-careers/sen-ted-cruz-wants-minimum-h-1b-wage-of-110-000.html
======
hwstar
This will never see the light of day. Sen. Hatch and Co. will see to it.

Due to the way campaign financing works, any senators or congressmen which
vote for this bill will face a reduction in campaign finance funding during
the next election cycle.

The only way to get meaningful policies through the legislative process is to
fix campaign finance first. Until this happens, legislators will continue to
be corrupted by those with large amounts of money.

~~~
danieltillett
No what needs to be fixed is the need for money to pay for advertising. Remove
this need and politicians won't be wasting their time raising money.

~~~
hwstar
Advertising costs are not relevant if only money from the government can be
used for campaigns, everyone gets the same amount, and there are severe per-
person limits on private money donations, (no corporate or trade association
donations allowed)

The only snag I see is the procedure used to determine who gets the government
money.

~~~
danieltillett
The problem with trying to restrict the supply of money without removing the
demand is that it is very hard to police. There is also the citizen’s united
ruling from the supreme court that makes it unconstitutional to restrict
political advertising.

Much better to remove the need for advertising rather than try to police where
the money comes from. Of course doing this is not easy, but it is the only
solution that will work.

~~~
hwstar
So maybe we need a few constitutional amendments to resolve the issue.

------
gdilla
If you look at the database, you'll see that H1Bs are awarded to non tech
people too - like cooks, researchers, etc. A lot of foreign chef's are brought
over on H1Bs to run or train a staff. Here's one for a thai restaurant in NYC,
salary $30K.
[http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=POK+POK+NY+LLC&job=COOK&cit...](http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=POK+POK+NY+LLC&job=COOK&city=&year=ALL)

------
Mikeb85
This seems strange. First a 'minimum wage' seems to be against what
Republicans stand for. Second, its pandering to a group that can't vote in US
elections. Third, established industry will be against this.

~~~
gerpsh
My guess is that a high minimum wage would incentivize employers to hire
citizens instead of new immigrants. There are plenty of anti-immigrant
Republicans, as Donald Trump and his current base have illustrated.

~~~
devrelm
Exactly. This panders to their anti-immigration base. If it were a serious
proposition, then he would have at least tied the salary to some percentage of
the median salary for the job being applied for.

That said, it's still weird because it'll likely piss off the large donors. I
understand that he's trying to take some of Trump's base using Trump's
tactics, but the only reason that Trump gets away with it is because he's
financing his own campaign and couldn't care less about fundraising.

------
dwarman
The example of lost US jobs, given in the article, is actually about off-
shoring. Not related to H1-B at all. Lets get that under control first.

Secondly, the process I went through back in the 70s, the position should be
advertised for some length of time and if there is a qualified US applicant
that person should be hired instead.

